# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  :::::क्रिकेट सम्बन्धी प्रश्नोत्तरी ::::

## vip_foru

*वेसे तो हमारे देश का राष्ट्रीय खेल हॉकी है परन्तु क्रिकेट हमारे देश की आन्-वान और शान बन गयी है, जहाँ देखो क्रिकेट की चर्चाएँ होती रहती है, अगर आप कोई कॉम्पिटिशन की इग्जाम देने जाते हो तो उसमे भी ढेर सारे प्रश्न क्रिकेट से जुडी मिल जाते है तो दोस्तों मैं इस सूत्र में सिर्फ क्रिकेट से सम्बंधित प्रश्न पूछूँगा, आपको इसका सही जवाब देना है, अगर आपके मन में भी कोई प्रश्न हो तो आप पूछ सकते  हैं इसका जवाब हम देने की कोशिश करेंगे :* 

*तो शुरू करते है आज का पहला प्रश्न :* 
*क्रिकेट में कितने तरीको से खिलाडी आउट होता है सभी का नाम बताये?*

----------


## vip_foru

*प्रश्न : श्रीलंकन खिलाडी चमिंडा वास का पूरा नाम क्या है?*

----------


## hotfriendr

> *प्रश्न : श्रीलंकन खिलाडी चमिंडा वास का पूरा नाम क्या है?*


वार्नाकुलासुरिया पताबेन्दिगे उशंथा जोसेफ चमिंडा वास

----------


## Sameerchand

*




 Originally Posted by vipin_jha2006



तो शुरू करते है आज का पहला प्रश्न : 

क्रिकेट में कितने तरीको से खिलाडी आउट होता है सभी का नाम बताये?


११ तरीके से:

1) caught
2) stumped
3) LBW
4) run out
5) bowled
6) hit wicket
7) hit the ball twice
8) obstucting the field
9) handling the ball
10) time out
11) showing dissent to an umpire's decision
12) फिल्ड पर आक्रामक ब्यवहार के कारन 
13) यदि bowler बाल करने की शुरुआत नहीं करता है और नॉन स्ट्राइकर batsman क्रीज़ छोड़ देता है.


(तकनिकी शब्द होने के कारन इनको अंग्रेजी में लिख रहा हु.)


*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *
> 
> ११ तरीके से:
> 
> 
> *


*ऊपर के पोस्ट में १३ की जगह ११ लिख दिया. एडिट की सुबिधा न होने के चलते एडिट नहीं कर पा रहा.
*

----------


## vip_foru

> *
> 
> ११ तरीके से:
> 
> 1) caught
> 2) stumped
> 3) LBW
> 4) run out
> 5) bowled
> ...



*मित्र आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है :
आपने जो १२ नंबर का पॉइंट लिखा है ( फिल्ड पर आक्रामक ब्यवहार के कारन ) इसमें खिलाडी के उप्पर जुर्माना किया जाता है न की उसको आउट दिया जाता है वैसे ही आपने  १३ नंबर का पॉइंट लिखा है (13 यदि bowler बाल करने की शुरुआत नहीं करता है और नॉन स्ट्राइकर batsman क्रीज़ छोड़ देता है.) ऐसी स्थिति में खिलाड़ी को रन आउट दिया जाता है जो रन आउट के अंदर ही आता है.*

----------


## vip_foru

*मित्र आपका उत्तर बिलकुल सही है*

----------


## vip_foru

> वार्नाकुलासुरिया पताबेन्दिगे उशंथा जोसेफ चमिंडा वास


*मित्र आपका उत्तर बिलकुल सही है*

----------


## vip_foru

*आज का प्रश्न :* 

*दोस्त अमूनन जब कोई गेंदवाज गेंदवाजी करता है तो उसका बांया पांव आगे और  दायाँ पांव पीछे की तरफ होता है लेकिन एक ऐसा खिलाड़ी भी था जब ओ गेंदवाजी करता था तो उसका बांया पांव पीछे और  दायाँ पांव आगे की तरफ होता था? उस खिलाड़ी का नाम बताएं?*

----------


## vip_foru

*टी 20  क्रिकेट में युवराज सिंह ने 6 गेंदों पे 6 छक्के किस गेंदवाज के ओवर में बनाया था?*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *टी 20  क्रिकेट में युवराज सिंह ने 6 गेंदों पे 6 छक्के किस गेंदवाज के ओवर में बनाया था?*



*इंग्लैंड के गेंदबाज "स्टुअर्ट  क्रिस्टोफर  जॉन ब्रोड"*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *आज का प्रश्न :* 
> 
> *दोस्त अमूनन जब कोई गेंदवाज गेंदवाजी करता है तो उसका बांया पांव आगे और  दायाँ पांव पीछे की तरफ होता है लेकिन एक ऐसा खिलाड़ी भी था जब ओ गेंदवाजी करता था तो उसका बांया पांव पीछे और  दायाँ पांव आगे की तरफ होता था? उस खिलाड़ी का नाम बताएं?*



सोहेल तनवीर     ?????????????????

----------


## vip_foru

> सोहेल तनवीर     ?????????????????


*मित्र ये गलत उत्तर है .....................*

----------


## vip_foru

> सोहेल तनवीर     ?????????????????





> *आज का प्रश्न :* 
> 
> *दोस्त अमूनन जब कोई गेंदवाज गेंदवाजी करता है तो उसका बांया पांव आगे और  दायाँ पांव पीछे की तरफ होता है लेकिन एक ऐसा खिलाड़ी भी था जब ओ गेंदवाजी करता था तो उसका बांया पांव पीछे और  दायाँ पांव आगे की तरफ होता था? उस खिलाड़ी का नाम बताएं?*


*दोस्तों इसका सही जवाब है "लाला अमर नाथ"*

----------


## vip_foru

*वर्ल्ड कप "1983" के फ़ाइनल मैच में "मैन ऑफ द मैच" का ख़िताब किस खिलाड़ी को मिला था?*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *वर्ल्ड कप "1983" के फ़ाइनल मैच में "मैन ऑफ द मैच" का ख़िताब किस खिलाड़ी को मिला था?*


मोहिंदर अमरनाथ

----------


## Sameerchand

> *वर्ल्ड कप "1983" के फ़ाइनल मैच में "मैन ऑफ द मैच" का ख़िताब किस खिलाड़ी को मिला था?*


*मोहिंदर  अमरनाथ*

----------


## vip_foru

> *मोहिंदर  अमरनाथ*





> मोहिंदर अमरनाथ


*मित्र बिल्कुल सही .................*

----------


## vip_foru

*वनडे क्रिकेट में भारत के लिए सबसे तेज शतक किस खिलाड़ी ने तथा किस देश के विरुद्ध बनाये है ?*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *वनडे क्रिकेट में भारत के लिए सबसे तेज शतक किस खिलाड़ी ने तथा किस देश के विरुद्ध बनाये है ?*


*वीरेंदर सहवाग,  ६० बाल में न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाप २००९ में हैमिल्टन में.
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अंतर्राष्ट्रीय T20 क्रिकेट में लोवेस्ट स्कोर बनाने वाली टीम कौन थी और कितना रन बनाया था?*

----------


## vip_foru

> *अंतर्राष्ट्रीय T20 क्रिकेट में लोवेस्ट स्कोर बनाने वाली टीम कौन थी और कितना रन बनाया था?*


*अंतर्राष्ट्रीय T20 क्रिकेट में लोवेस्ट स्कोर बनाने का श्रेय केन्या के नाम "67" रन का है जो आयरलैंड के खिलाफ बेलफास्ट में 4 अगस्त 2008 को बनाया था................*

----------


## vip_foru

*एकदिवसीय अंतर्राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट में भारत के लिए पहला शतक किस खिलाड़ी ने तथा किस देश के विरुद्ध बनाया था?*

----------


## vip_foru

*पहला एकदिवसीय अंतर्राष्ट्रीय किन दो देशो के बिच और कहाँ खेला गया था?*

----------


## vip_foru

> *वीरेंदर सहवाग,  ६० बाल में न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाप २००९ में हैमिल्टन में.
> *


*बिल्कुल सही है ..............*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *अंतर्राष्ट्रीय T20 क्रिकेट में लोवेस्ट स्कोर बनाने का श्रेय केन्या के नाम "67" रन का है जो आयरलैंड के खिलाफ बेलफास्ट में 4 अगस्त 2008 को बनाया था................*


*बिलकुल सही है दोस्त.*

----------


## don12345

*बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है मेरे तरफ से आपको रेपो ++*

----------


## vip_foru

*मेरे इस प्रश्न का जवाब अभी तक नहीं आया :
एकदिवसीय अंतर्राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट में भारत के लिए पहला शतक किस खिलाड़ी ने तथा किस देश के विरुद्ध बनाया था?*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *मेरे इस प्रश्न का जवाब अभी तक नहीं आया :
> एकदिवसीय अंतर्राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट में भारत के लिए पहला शतक किस खिलाड़ी ने तथा किस देश के विरुद्ध बनाया था?*


*कपिल देव, १७५* रन, ज़िमबाब्वे के खिलाप, १९८३ के वर्ल्ड कप में*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *पहला एकदिवसीय अंतर्राष्ट्रीय किन दो देशो के बिच और कहाँ खेला गया था?*


*५ जनवरी १९७१ को ऑस्ट्रेलिया और इंग्लैंड के बीच मेल्बौर्न क्रिकेट ग्रौंड पर*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

पहले भारतीय क्रिकेटर का नाम बतायें जो वनडे में ९९ के स्कोर पर आउट हुआ था ????

----------


## neelamsonir

muje sachin ki sadi dkhani he last me vali

----------


## rittika

> पहले भारतीय क्रिकेटर का नाम बतायें जो वनडे में ९९ के स्कोर पर आउट हुआ था ????


I Think Schin Tendulker

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*no, its* *Krishnamachari Srikant*

----------


## vip_foru

*टेस्ट क्रिकेट में भारत के लिए पहला दोहरा सतक लगाने वाले खिलाडी कौन थे?*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*पौली उमरीगर २२३ बनाम न्यूजीलैंड १९५५/५६*

----------


## Keshav Singh

ज़बरदस्त जानकारियां उपलब्ध है यहाँ तो यारो ... मज़ा आ गया

----------


## Princek

जीने की वजह कभी कभी इरादों को इक नयी उडान दे जाती है लेकिन मुश्किले राहे रोक ले तो क्या हुवा इरादे नही तोड़ पाती है हारना और हौसला बुलंद रखना हमने ज़माने से ही सिखा है यारो कभी रुलाते है कभी हँसाते है कभी खुद मंजिल तक पहुचाते है हमको !!

----------

